# K03 & K04 questions



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

I just sold my 400 WHP GTI 1.8T and Bought a nice Imola Yellow S4 B5, I was tired of 2 doors and forever wheel spin, plus I needed something different.

I don't know as much about the 2.7 as I did of the 1.8T, I am getting to know it by doing tons of work but I have some power questions.

Currently the car has APR diverter valves, has a Borla cat back exhaust system, air box mod, piggies, no cats, JHM front mount, 2.0 coil conversion, silicon hoses and a awe boost gauge... Boost spikes at 17 and holds at 15 all the way to redline, based on the stuff the car has done I am thinking it has a STG 2 tune of some kind, but I don't know what brand, pulls hard and it is fun, but not nearly as fast as my GTI, so my goal is 400 whp.

I had Maestro 7 on my GTI and by the looks of it I am buying it again for the S4. 

My question is, what is the max power I can get out of the K03's? Just to have fun before I save enough for everything else.

I am planning on buying maestro and WMI for now to start playing around, I am curious to see what numbers I could possibly get with the K03's and then I will do K04's in a few months. 

By the way, will K04's get me to 400 Wheel?

Thanks!


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

good stuff, this sucks.


----------



## DubAutowerks (Oct 1, 2014)

K03s will max out close to 400 whp. K04s can get you much more, depends on the version you run.


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

DubAutowerks said:


> K03s will max out close to 400 whp. K04s can get you much more, depends on the version you run.


Holy **** can K03's put this engine close or at 400 whp? Thats awesome, but yeah I really needed some advice, I am buying turbos asap and I didnt want to be disappointed, with my gti was trial and error. Right now I am deciding between k04 or f21's, but by the looks of it f21's is a good choice. Thanks a bunch for the reply


----------



## DubAutowerks (Oct 1, 2014)

Oops, sorry I was confused. K03 will get about 300 to the wheels Nd the rs6r kit I just installed for a customer (the jhmotorsport kit) got him about 400 and that was with water meth injection


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

DubAutowerks said:


> Oops, sorry I was confused. K03 will get about 300 to the wheels Nd the rs6r kit I just installed for a customer (the jhmotorsport kit) got him about 400 and that was with water meth injection


Thats cool though, I am thinking F21's will do the trick then, I was actually thinking on doing water meth as well, it will go under the knife in a couple of weeks I hope. Did you use JHM's tune then?


----------

